# To increase the clomid or to not thats the question???



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted some opinions really... im on the 2ww now as you all know but we spoke to the nurse about options if this doesnt work.. she said we could do injections which would be about £500 more per cycle and if we abandon we'll lose about £700 (drugs and scans) or we could carry on on 50mg clomid or increase to 100mg clomid... she said the only thing with this is could over stim and have to abandon then..

So the last cycle was 50mg clomid i had 3 follies one 16mm and two 13mm on day 11..  this time i had 1 follie which was 20mm on day 10... so very different cycles... 

I dont know weather to try another clomid on 50mg or ask to increase to 100mg.. me and dp have agreed we'll try one more clomid then take a break after xmas to lose weight and give my body a rest before going onto injections...

Em


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

maybe as the ladies on the clomid thread re doses as well.  I never have it as can thin the endometrium and that is my main problem

L x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

good idea jj1... 

Can one of the mods move me please


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Have moved you over


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks!!


----------



## amberboo (Jan 22, 2007)

I really think it depends on how your body reacts to Clomid, It seems you react a lot better than me so I guess your consultant is the best person to ask. I am guessing you are private, I am too, it cost me £75 for 5 injections of Menopur if that is the injection they are talking about giving you from the hospital  but ADSA pharmacy do them at about £11.50 each, Pregnyl (the trigger injection) cost £7 for 10000 (2 vials) from the hospital so all in all a negligiable cost in the big scheme of things. My consultant is really good, I have access to him and his nurse on the phone 24hrs a day if I want.

I have never had just 50mg of clomid I started on 100mg for day 2-6 then had scan, no follies over 7.5, so had 50mg clomid days 13-17, had scan still no follies over 7.6mm I then had 3 menopur injections days 18, 20 and 22 and then scan on day 24 revealed 2 follies that had grown to about 20mm, I then had a trigger injection and have hopefully just ovulated this weekend and can test in 2 weeks. looking at the way you have reacted to Clomid if you had what I had I would imagine you would have over stimmed. 

Good luck in your decision, so difficult thinking about what everything costs isn't it. I had 3 scans this month so that alone was £390.


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for your reply amberboo...

We're still undecided.. i have responded to the clomid but not as well as i'd hoped... i didnt think i had any problems oving.. maybe i did who knows eh...

Your follies sound good on the menopur so fingers crossed for you hun   

I think the injections they use is puregon () for stims and pregnyl for trigger.

Em x


----------



## amberboo (Jan 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed none of us will have to worry about another cycle 

Good luck for the 18th, I'm testing on the 20th.

xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Em - every month is different in terms of ovarian response, and probably even in your first cycle with three follies only the 16mm would've matured and ov'd.  Def worth talking to your cons (assuming no BFP this month   ) as mine agreed that your IUI chances improve with two follies, but any more than that becomes a concern with multiples or overstimming.  As JJ said, Clomid can have s/e such as thinning the endometrium which needless to say you want to avoid.

Good luck!  And pop back into the IUI board to let us know how you get on


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Kd im still dithering between doing another 50mg and moving to 100mg for this last cycle before xmas.. after xmas def moving to injections but what with xmas coming up can really afford to do a injectable next month but can after xmas... also im running low on annual leave so dont have enough to do a injectable cycle really..


----------

